# Sheldons first taste of sweet potato



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I fed him with a plastic spoon and let him come to me as he's still skiddish. He LOVED them and ate about half a spoonful. He was anoitning the whole time. By the end the spoom was a mix of potato and foam hahah. Lick lick foam anoint self repeat. Was so cute!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hahahaha :lol: that first pic!! he's like huuuuh? what issss this?? :shock:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

*giggles* Dex by that pint as you can see the spoon was foamy too lol I could practicly hear him going omnomnomnomnom!!!!! Haha


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha So cute! I'm always half amused/half frantic when they annoint. I wipe Bulu's face after she makes a mess of herself, with a fussy-mommy look and a muttering of "lookwhat you did now". 

Sheldon looks adorable in his lil hidey place.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a cutie!! Glad he liked it!


----------

